
No, rent control does not work - realdlee
http://www.businessinsider.com/does-rent-control-work-no-it-actually-increases-rent-prices-for-most-people-2015-9
======
Finnucane
Here in the Boston area we got rid rent control 20 years ago. Rents are still
pretty high and almost all new construction is high-end luxury units.
Cambridge is less affordable now than it was 20 years ago. And construction is
proceeding at a pretty good pace--the rate of new permits being granted is
almost as high now as it was just before the collapse of the Great Bubble.

Rent control doesn't work very well, but getting rid of rent control? That
doesn't work either.

------
hwstar
Landlord here. Rent control will be required in markets where there is a
limited supply of low income housing, and the government is not providing
enough low income housing to meet the demand.

Society needs to have a way of housing low income workers because they are the
ones which do the the manual labour and other tasks that educated people
refuse to so.

